# Shimmy around 2100 RPM....



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

So the wierdest thing has happened lately while I drove my wife's Cruze with 4 passengers in it. Maybe someone can help me out with understanding this or knows what's shaking the car so much.

Basically while driving from a dead stop, and shifting to around 2100 RPM the entire car does like a shimmy.......almost like a shake. I feel its' due to the excessive weight of in the car because this doesn't happen with just the two of us. I was also able to reverify this shimmy last night with 2 other adults in it. 

Can anyone help explain this to me and why? I'm just hoping it's not a transmission problem. It almost seems like the motor is really struggling around 2100 RPM to keep pushing.....idk

:question::question:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bogging perhaps? Sounds like it just isn't enough power from what you described, you may have to shift later with an extra (assuming 400 lbs)


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i think shawn probably hit this one on the nose, as thats what i would have guessed. Run it up there and let it breath


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I probably should have better clarified that I'm not driving a manual. It's and automatic.  I might be confusing you guys possibly? I at least understood it like this when you mentioned that I might need to shift later Shawn? Please fill me in I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine does same thing every day. Usually in 2nd or 3rd gear with the auto. Shimmy feels like it goes left right left right.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

David1 said:


> Mine does same thing every day. Usually in 2nd or 3rd gear with the auto. Shimmy feels like it goes left right left right.



Same here!


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I got the same thing guys and my question for you is if you get it with 2 or less passengers, 2 or more, or both?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a shimmying issue but it occurs as you slowly let your foot off the brake from a dead stop. Instead of slowly crawling forward, the car jerks as if i'm pumping the brake. Could this be somewhat related? I've always had an odd feeling about the transmission....


----------

